# Neighbours snobbery



## 104712 (May 25, 2007)

Hi all, 

Outside this morning the old gent next door came out to collect his 
wife from the shops. When outside I always make time to say hello and 
see how he's doing (80 odd now I think). 

He just said that he wasn't taking to me any more as he thought my van 
was too big 'just look at it' were his words. I was dumbstruck! We 
have been neighbours for nearly eight years and I have done numerous 
small jobs around the house for them free of charge and even installed 
a panic alarm system for them completely free of charge a couple of 
months ago! 

I wouldn't mind but it doesn't have any effect on their property 
whatsoever, with me being self detached to connected to another 
property and the van being infront of my house. 

I just cant believe this, I know its no oil painting but its a clean 
old van in good condition. 

Sorry but I'm in shock! 

Has anybody else suffered this caravan/motorcaravan snobbery? 

Paul


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Usually Jealousy..............

We had an older neighbour once who I got on OK with, then he suddenly started to give me grief about everything and anything :evil: ....................he died about 3 months later......  

(old age and natural causes I hasten to add.... :roll: )


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Paul,

We had one snotty neighbour inform us that the conifers that she and her hubby had planted between our properties, were there to hide the view of our (then) caravan from their bedroom window. 

I told her that they had wasted their money and time, as we pay £130 a year to store our van, to keep it off our drive when not in use.

Through insurance solicitors, there is now a claim ongoing due to damage to our property, caused by their "mature trees". GRRRRR

Jock.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

The trouble is with old people, they have short memories and views and opinions cast in stone.

I'm afraid, even though it is a bit upsetting that you have to make allowances and still be helpful when you have a chance and still say good morning even if you don't get a reply and still send them an Xmas card even if you don't get one back.

Old people deserve every help they can get and sometime one has to grit the teeth but in the end, you have done your best and that is very easy to live with.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

I don't think it's snobbery, it's just the ageing process of some people. My father is now 82 and has started moaning and groaning about things so trivial that a few years ago he would not bother about at all. The phrase
Grumpy Old Men comes to mind. :lol: :lol:


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

I don't think of reactions such as this as snobbery. Everybody goes through strange phases now and again. You can usually put it down to depression or stress about something completely unconnected in a younger person or simple bloody mindedness in the older generation.

Don't let it worry you - different strokes for different folks. As long as they are not being hurt or inconvenienced by what you do carry on regardless


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*minds*

Hello there,

What a shame!

Well one of our neighbours is an ex motorhomer and just got rid of his caravan. Scince we got our van he has been a pain in the arse with access, as have another neighbour. Down to envy I guess but the things I have done for them in the past, the list is endless.

Have you considered taking him out for the odd day in the van?

Just a thought

Trev


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

I think it's just an age thing. We have some friends who wanted to build an extension above the garage. Their neighbor (old lady who they had done much unpaid work for) objected on the grounds it would restrict the light to her home. When council called to check this they found she only had a 2ft square window on that side of the house at which she had full nets and curtains. (the objection failed)!!!


:? :? :?


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

My idea of heaven would be a house in the middle of nowhere with no neighbours in site don't have a neighbour problem at the moment but i've been there 
maybe one day my dream will come true :roll: 

Tony


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Badshot said:


> Has anybody else suffered this caravan/motorcaravan snobbery?
> 
> Paul


Why d'you think I live in a field! 8)


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not sure why you live in a field, do we have to guess :roll: :roll:


----------



## 104712 (May 25, 2007)

Thanks guys, 

I think its just his age but I just cant get my head around it, he's wife sometimes comes in a keeps an eye on the kids while we pop up the shop for a few minutes etc. We haven't seen her yet, but my wife and her used to get on famously before last Thursday :? 

Your right though, I was brought up to respect your elders (except the old bat at the back who keeps lighting fires!), and I would never be rude to him, and Id still say hello. 

I'm just a little sad that this has happened. 

Paul


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

The neighbours opposite and the one next door who painted us as the neighbours from hell when we applied for planning permission to relocate a door and add a dormer window are not old, they are in their 40s, 50s and 60s. 

The "very expensive mobile home" entered into their objections (26'long Fourwinds Siesta). I have already outlined my problems with the neighbours in another thread on this site; 'What is a home on wheels' in the Motorhome Chit Chat section.

Since getting planing permission in February, I have kept my head down following advice from my solicitor, except for planting 21 conifers across the front of the house and installing a 6' high electrically operated gate behind which the R/V stands when not in use. 

If only I could find an isolated field, I would thoroughly recommend it to my neighbours!


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

- You may have read the pine tree saga! and at the time I abridged the neighbours lengthy history. Along with dirty remarks and sly groping of myself and female friends (which I eventually weathered -from him not her, and he is gross!) they objected to my quite normal 2 storey extension - every planning meeting for a year. My grandmother, who was due to move in died before ever seeing it. They have harangued all their own, and my tradesmen, once trying to cause me to be hurt by upsetting a big binman. Killed my cat, leaving it in agony on their drive whilst they got my non-driver friend to call me rather than take it to the vet. The wife is in the neighbourhood watch, though it is me who goes out if there is alarm/trouble/etc every time. This is used as an excuse to interfere with and harrass mostly younger neighbours. She recently called on one pair to make them put their (in hospital) friend's car somewhere else. It was legally parked outside the couple's home. So when I get my drive widened next year, I will post this space (my drive) as an overnighter in Sheffield. The bigger the better if it will fit!!!!! PS. Wear thick knickers! - Thank you for listening, as I have discussed this rarely, and it feels a bit better now. - Helena.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

I'll be there Helena


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi sorry to hear about your neighbours, it is sad when people take that attitude. 
We are very fortunate in as much as the neighbourhood 
we live in is generally populated with people who have a lot more money than us, 
so at least the jealousy bit doesn't rear it's head. 
Our neighbours are really nice so we seriously do count ourselves as being very lucky indeed.
Helena, have you got room for a 30 foot RV? And why should I wear thick knickers????
He would get a heck of a shock as his teeth found the inside of his socks eh :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Have you had a vehicle like it long there? not that it matters.

I've been in my house 12 years and hardly know my neighbours but have NEVER fallen out as can spoil your life literally.

Theres one snooty git that live 3 doors down and reckon he run our cell (whatever that is :roll: ) but I don't bother with him but he really is a snob (we live in a private road) and it gone to his head.

My dogs are our best deterrent :lol: :lol: 

It's age with your neighbours. As long as it goes no further please bite your tongue as your obviously nice people helping them out already.

My dad live with us and sadly now has Alzheimer's but before this he went through a grumpy stage and sadly life can be cruel like this.

Do your best to be polite and point out it's your hobby and sorry if it upset them but it suit you to keep it there :wink: 

Good luck :wink:


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Oh! - but you bunch are lovely!! - Actually I live the suburbs N/W side of Sheffield near the Wednesday ground ( 2 mins from Loxley/Rivelin and Ladybower/Bamford and all the Castleton/Hathersage bits a short to moderate drive away ) So when I finally get the van back, I'm off exploring from a different perspective - tape measure in hand. I want to access the wildcamp database, and need some sites. - Could find yourselves somewhere really weird - as I don't have a clue! - H


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

You should see the stuff we have parked on our drive. I think _I _may be the Worlds worst neighbour if you don't like motorhomes.......That's why I live here, on top of a mountain! [well, big hill]


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Oooooo! - that's gorgeous!


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

It's appalling (the neighbours not the top of your hill Detourer) but not unsurprising. We left our van outside our front door for a couple of days and had a visit from the local police. A neighbour (town councillor) had complained to them that our van was 6 inches longer than the bylaws allow.

Didn't come knocking on our door to discuss it mind you - just went to the police instead. I was gutted. We too have lived here for some time and get on with everyone.

The policeman was very embarrassed. Like he said - you're not going out thieving, taking drugs and knocking old ladies on the head, you're just going out, enjoying the countryside and having fun.

We had to move it though and now it is stored some miles away. We are allowed to load and unload for a couple of hours and that's it.

/off thread.... Still - at least I know where my husband is at night - unlike our friendly town councillor. Bitter? Me?

Pfft.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Ray

Cant see you in that cloud :lol: :lol: :lol: 


BTW:- lovely picture :wink:


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

- Reading the last 4/5 posts, my screen seems to have gone into 'wide screen format' - other pages OK. What have I done - I'm losing all the end words on each line!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Detourer said:


> You should see the stuff we have parked on our drive. I think _I _may be the Worlds worst neighbour if you don't like motorhomes.......That's why I live here, on top of a mountain! [well, big hill]


Blott on the landscape


----------



## 104712 (May 25, 2007)

vardy said:


> - Reading the last 4/5 posts, my screen seems to have gone into 'wide screen format' - other pages OK. What have I done - I'm losing all the end words on each line!


me too whats happened, Ive only got a 12" screen on me mac?


----------



## 104712 (May 25, 2007)

JackieO said:


> It's appalling (the neighbours not the top of your hill Detourer) but not unsurprising. We left our van outside our front door for a couple of days and had a visit from the local police. A neighbour (town councillor) had complained to them that our van was 6 inches longer than the bylaws allow.
> 
> Didn't come knocking on our door to discuss it mind you - just went to the police instead. I was gutted. We too have lived here for some time and get on with everyone.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Are you saying theres a law to how long a vehicle is on your drive?
Mines 6.4 meters long, I just mentioned it to my dad, he cant believe it?


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Ray's picture is oversize.

He probably drives around in a stretched limo :lol: :lol:


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

*Neighbours*

Just a word of caution. I had similar difficulties with my mother-in-law, took a lot of grief, then she was very belatedly diagnosed with being in the latter stages of dementia. Went steadily downhill and died 6 months later.
During the last six months of her life I had a lot of contact with dementia patients through Altzeimers Society etc, very very sad when nice people suddenly change character for the worse.
Your neighbour's sudden and strange behaviour might be nothing to do with your vehicle!


----------



## 104712 (May 25, 2007)

True, my nan had a little dementia and she passed not long after.

I'm not the sort of person to upset others, especially elders, I even looked on the web after for secure storage, but at £600 for six months the local place was well out of my league.

I brought this vehicle for a hobby and to share a little adventure with my three little ones.

I am self employed and don't earn a fortune, so its a cheap holiday and some fun the my long suffering missus and the kids.

I won't be supprised If I get a letter from the council though, as he's a great letter writer aparently.

Ah well watch this space!

Paul


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

JackieO said:


> We had to move it though and now it is stored some miles away. We are allowed to load and unload for a couple of hours and that's it.
> 
> /off thread.... Still - at least I know where my husband is at night - unlike our friendly town councillor. Bitter? Me?
> 
> Pfft.


Hi Jackie
Why not go to your local car auctions and buy an old, tired chip van (making sure it is within the length limit of course), get it home and SORN it and leave that on your drive for a while :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Put a notice in windscreen saying that it is a replacement for your motorhome due to neighbours complaints :lol: :lol:

That ought to do it................

Keith


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

- The chip van is a wonderful idea. The pair next to me would have a duck fit. Ps. Are Badshot and me the only ones who's screens gone weird on this thread?


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Helena ,
try this link for wildcamping, I printed it out and keep in van, about 22 pages though, I have just bought a little book to keep in van, then if I see a spot which looks good I write it down for future reference,

Anne


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

vardy said:


> ..... Ps. Are Badshot and me the only ones who's screens gone weird on this thread?


No you are not.
You will probably have noticed that page1 and page 3 of this thread are ok.
The culprit is the photo that Detourer uploaded.
It is a tad too big.
Just don't go to Page 2


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Whooops..................


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

- Thanks! - Had a feeling it was the photo, but it's usually me who mucks it up. Also, - Anne, I can't see a link 'thingy' to click on (maybe it's still my eyesight) How are you keeping? I've been thinking about you. Glad you're still around. - H


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Feeling smug - just treated myself to a 1920 * 1200 monitor and Page 2 is the same as everything else 

Can't stop looking at photos; my old monitor must have been a bit tired!

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Big Hills*

Well As I said hope you can sort it out.

We intend to move to France in the next few years, when all our kids get settled. Our intention is to move somewhere with plenty of space and sadly that may involve not having immediate neighbours.

I have witnessed so much of this kind of reaction and in some areas there exists what I call "Telegraph Poles" thats to say that no sooner have you planted a large tree, applied for an extension or put that shed 1" the wrong side of your building line and some busy body is gossiping about the 60foot oak you have planted, building a block of flats or have a Shed the size of a small hotel. This is passed on from neighbour, to Gladis in the street 1/2 a mile away and they are soon thumbing the phone book for the council complaining about your humoungous blot on the landscape.

Recently, being in an area exposed to strong winds I lopped the trees that are in my garden adjoining the highway. Would you believe the council sent an inspector to my house!

Then you will find that Gladis is a bit like the Gran in the Comedy sketch from Katherine Tate. Lovelly while you are chatting to her about your new pride and joy, then the moment your back is turned "What a FAC***G liberty".

Youv'e got to laugh and just get on with it and deal with the officials should it come to it.

Good Luck!

Trev


----------



## 103605 (Mar 26, 2007)

And I thought we were the only ones to have suffered such anguish from neighbours. We have had a dreadful time with neighbours up our "serene" shared driveway - death threats to us, damage to our vehicles and collusion by the local constabulary with various "mates" up the drive used to intimidate and harass us - the evil old biddy at the root of all this has been a local borough councillor for 30 years and was soundly batted out of office these elections by a long margin, thank heavens there is a natural justice out there.

We eventually spent over £20K on a highly sophisticated CCTV system with multiple cameras and audio, monitored by a 24 hour team. It stopped 99% of the harassment, but the police tried to intimidate us to remove it on the grounds the neighbours "didn't like it!!" We've spent our life savings on all this hassle, but moving house at that time was not an option. Spiteful neighbours even reported us to the RSPCA who snottily turned up to distress my partner about our much-loved dogs while I was out, and finding nothing wrong at all, then failed to bother to reply to a written complaint from me for nearly a year! We thought the situation was jealousy plus a combo of nasty xenophobic (our accents stem from the years spent in Africa, despite the fact we are as British as the neighbours!)and homophobic hatred. (Two middle-aged women with a nice motorhome and some nice cars, in a biggish house - go figure!) 

Don't give in to neighbour harassment and hatred - stand up to it if you can. I intend writing a book about our experiences , it seems as if others are similarly tormented by horrid neighbours. What a shame they have no life other than alcohol-fuelled bullying or jealous carping to planning departments etc.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi you two (doc-cam) - Put me down for the first copy, I'll read it! - I'm the one with the dead cat and the tree! The nice part is that now I've retired, and lapsed my nurse registration, I can have a real tantrum with the horrible pair next door if I want to! The last couple of 'goes' they've had at me ended with both scuttling back into their lair. I have a certain sympathy with your comments on how they view other lifestyles. I've had a change or two myself over many years - However the male partner I have now sits inside quaking like a pantomime fairy. So perhaps I'll swap him for something a bit snappier (rottweiler maybe). It's nice to have so much sympathetic and constructive support from others on this site - makes a big difference. - Thinking about you, Regards, Helena.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Sorry to be so blunt, but if you can legally park your m/h on your drive and your neighbours don't like it, tough, end of. Surely a curt 's*d off' to them will make your situation clear if they persist. Don't pander to them or any council/police officials. 

Often entering into dialogue/trying to reason makes matters worse.

What doc_cam has had to deal with is apalling. 

I work for a LA so am fully aware of petty complaints. Modern housing estates seem to be the worst areas for such people to get annoyed. I am afraid to say it is often the elderly who simply have nothing more important to do or concern themselves with.


----------



## 104712 (May 25, 2007)

Hi all,

I spoke to a few of my neighbours, one who lives opposite, one a few doors up and the one attached to me next door, any problems? (no, they all wanted to have a look and said they saw the excitement in the kids and when was I going to take it out), maybee because they couldn't stand the sight of it lol

They replyed much in the same way as some of you have, which is reasurring.

I think my experiences are a little tame compared to some others on here though, I cant beleive in this day and age that people just cant seem to get on, lifes too b****y short as it is!

Anyway, as another as said on here, I wont let it get me down, the hapiness of my family is what matters to me, and this is a great hobby.

On a lighter note, just got the van insured today with caravanwise, great service at a great price!

Be lucky out there,

Paul


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Badshot said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are you saying theres a law to how long a vehicle is on your drive?
> Mines 6.4 meters long, I just mentioned it to my dad, he cant believe it?


To be fair Badshot, we haven't got a drive. The van was out on the street in front of the house.

According to our bye-laws, you can only leave vehicles of less than 5 metres on a public highway. Ours is 5.5 metres so she had to go.

A bit galling really as there are far bigger vans than ours dotted around the streets with no action taken.

But, once the complaint was made the police had to take action. As I said earlier - the policeman was more embarrassed than us about the whole business.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

vardy said:


> - The chip van is a wonderful idea. ?


Seconded.

/goes to look on Ebay for best example


----------

